# 326 2 bbl carburetors



## Btree (May 5, 2018)

Hello new to the site and looking for help. I have a 1966 Pontiac Tempest Custom with the 326 in it. I recently had a chance to get another 2 bbl carburetor for next to nothing. The individual I bought it from told me he was running it on a 1967 Pontiac Firebird with the 326. My question is will the Firebird carburetor fit onto my Tempest? The number on the new carb is 7031624. Any help is appreciated. Thanks


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Btree said:


> Hello new to the site and looking for help. I have a 1966 Pontiac Tempest Custom with the 326 in it. I recently had a chance to get another 2 bbl carburetor for next to nothing. The individual I bought it from told me he was running it on a 1967 Pontiac Firebird with the 326. My question is will the Firebird carburetor fit onto my Tempest? The number on the new carb is 7031624. Any help is appreciated. Thanks


The number should not matter, but 7031624 does not show up as a Firebird carb. Simply match it up. If it is a Rochester-to-Rochester, carb-to-intake gasket is the same, gas line hook-up is the same, vacuum lines look the same, and the accelerator linkage holes match.......then you can use it. I don't think there is a lot of differences over the years or even between makes.


----------



## Btree (May 5, 2018)

Ok thanks. That what I had planned on doing just wanted to know if there was something certain I needed to do instead. Thanks again


----------

